# bbt beginner



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

I've only just bought myself a thermometer.  I'm 40 in Sept and feel like kicking myself for not doing this right at the start of TTC (about 3 years ago).  I guess I just didn't realise I would get to this stage and still not be successful.

Can anyone recommend an easy to use chart.  At my age I don't feel I've got the time to get to grips with it, I just need to hit the ground running.  

Also, any hints or tips regarding BBT monitoring?

Thank you!


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Here's a link to a chart which does the temp in c or f - this site also explains what to look out for.

http://www.baby2see.com/preconception/bbt_chart.html

In brief, you should take your temp first thing in the morning whilst still in bed before doing anything else. A typical chart will show a slight drop in temp just before ovulation and then a peak about 24-48 hours later which suggests ovulation has taken place. your temp will stay up until your period, or if it does not arrive and your temp is up for 18 days there's a good chance you are pregnant.

Lots of ladies also use ovulation predictor kits (OPKs) such as the clearblue ones. You pee on the stick and it detects your LH surge which happens just before ovulation.

However, can I just check you have been to see your GP and are in the process of a referral? It's just with your age and the time you have been TTC for you should be referred promptly.

Good luck with the charting

Katie x

/links


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Katie, 
Thank you for such a quick answer.  
Yes, I have been referred and have just had my first cycle (they put me straight to IVF due to my age).  I did get pregnant but unfortunately it has ended in miscarriage.  
I want to give myself as much chance as possible of conceiving naturally now while I wait for my cycle to settle back down and my follow up appointment with the consultant to see where we go next.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Manidimoo

Another great site is

http://www.fertilityfriend.com

It works everything out for you and tells you when you have ovulated. I have found it really useful and i now know i ovulate later than normal ladies and i even know what signs to look out for.

Good Luck and i hope you find this website usefull too xx

Baby dust to you xx

/links


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi all,

I want to try BBT too but i read that you have to take your temperature around the same time every day. I wirk shifts so one week I start work at 6am, getting up at 4.45am! And the next at 2pm so getting up at a sensible time, I don't lie in! Can anyone tell me if I would have to always wake up at 4.45am to take my temperature or could I wait until I woke up? Would it make a difference?

Thanks

kiteflyer


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Kiteflyer, 

This is what the Fertility Friend charting FAQ's say about that.  Its a bit confusing.  Ive copied and pasted .......

"It is not impossible to take your BBT if you work shifts, but it will be more challenging. Take your temperature at the time you wake up when you are most likely to have had the most sleep. Be as consistent as you can. On your days off, take your temperature after you wake up as well, even if it is at a different time. Make a note on your chart of changes in your waking schedule. You may take your temperature in the afternoon before you go to work if that is your usual waking time and the time after which you are most likely to have had the most sleep. It is not useful to take your temperature when you are already awake and active. "


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi mandimoo,

Thanks for that I had not found anything relating to shifts, I should look harder   lol. Think I will try it now as well as OPK's as there doesn't seem to be anything to lose. 

kiteflyer


----------

